
EU bans investors from SPY the world’s largest exchange-traded fund - nodesocket
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-02-23/the-unforeseen-boost-to-europe-s-etfs-as-spy-no-longer-an-option
======
joncrane
Doesn't IVV have a lower expense ratio anyway?

